# Southern California 3D shoots



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

California has two archery associations, one NFAA based, other USAA.

NFAA association is California Bowmen Hunters / State Archery Association (CBH). Their website is http://cbhsaa.net/

USAA affiliate is State Archers of California (SAD). Their website is https://calarchery.net/ 

Hope one of those can help you.

What kind of Pro-Am are you looking for? 3D? IBO or ASA?


----------

